# Lunch?



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

What is your go-to approach for lunch other than eating out?

I want hot food for lunch, but I don't want to break the bank eating out every day. What solutions have worked for you?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Lunch is what you eat at home when the days work is done.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Lunch is what you eat at home when the days work is done.



Couldn't agree more, anything else is a snack. Occasionally I will put some cereal in a 1qt. wonton soup container. My wife will sometimes buy me the crackers with the chive "cheese" on them. I always try to keep seltzer or water in the van. Used to be gallon jugs of arizona but i am trying to avoid diabeetus. 



I had a 4lb bag of plain shelled dry roasted peanuts for a while. They were like eating crunchy lima beans. No salt or anything. Just a tablespoon of those will cure your munchies lolz. It was meant as squirrel food. It was given to me at an animal sanctuary a couple years back. I was always surprised rodents never got into it sitting in the work van.



Today I ate a tuna salad sandwich from the gas station and drank two gatorades, then I got sent a solid 60 mins away and was nodding off by the time I got there. Food during the day only slows me down.


I am a huge sucker for sushi though :biggrin:




.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Lunch is what you eat at home when the days work is done.


2-3 times a week for me! I finish my last job at 1-2 pm then I refill my supplies and end up at home at 3:30. Rummage through the fridge, drink a coffee go take a nap and go for a drive.

Other than that I brought those large coolers when working construction but now I don't bring anything except water. Sometimes I'm able to go back home in between jobs and grab left overs or chef D in a can. Then other times it's fast food.

I tried the sandwiches at the groceries, you know those "healthy" ones with 2 tiny sticks of carrots on the side, it's like eating freaking mystery bland substances between 2 slabs or crumbly mortar. :vs_OMG:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> . Used to be gallon jugs of arizona but i am trying to avoid diabeetus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That peanut thing was epic! :vs_laugh:

Diabetus... Took me years to be able to drink stevia soda and even harder to drink carbonated water.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

You could do what most of the Mexican workers on the job sites do here and have an electric hot plate or griddle and bring things to heat up. They usually have like a pot luck deal going on and many of them bring some good leftover stuff that their wives made and will all chill out and in a big group and eat. Then it's siesta time for a bit before getting back to work. There are also times when they don't bring stuff from home but will have one guy go to the store and buy supplies for something simple to make like tacos and they'll cook it there on the site. There's a Fiesta store not too far from one of the main areas I used to work in a lot and you could get a pound of marinated fajita meat for a good price that I would buy and put on their griddle and cook up and share.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> ....
> I tried the sandwiches at the groceries, you know those "healthy" ones with 2 tiny sticks of carrots on the side, it's like eating freaking mystery bland substances between 2 slabs or crumbly mortar. :vs_OMG:



Not all places have the same premade sandwiches. Some of the gas stations have two rectangular halves in a package, others have two triangles, some will have three triangles so essentially a sandwich and a half. 



The most interesting is the double decker half. It's the same amount of filling as one sandwich but only 3/4 of the bread. It goes one triangle of bread, filling, triangle, filling, and then a third triangle of bread. Well some doofus at the factory must have been high because I got a triple decker when it should have been just two triangle halves. I started to eat it while I was driving. I take the first bite and it took me a while to realize why it was so awkward. You ever have a triple decker sandwich?!?!?! The worst part was the white bread wasn't airy at all, pretty dry too.




I've told my wife before, if I crash the work van they'll find food splattered everywhere lolz :vs_laugh: I just work drive and eat all day. I love my job. :smile:



.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

chonkie said:


> You could do what most of the Mexican workers on the job sites do here and have an electric hot plate or griddle and bring things to heat up..........



A lot of our guys and the carpenters have microwaves in their vans :biggrin:


I don't though, would mean less room for parts!


.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Here you'll also see some guys bring leftovers from home and have a small microwave with them to heat stuff up or they will go to 7-11 and use their microwaves.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I’m a creature of habit, 2 peanut butter and jelly sandwiches every day. I put way too much PB&J on them so their about 2” thick. I mostly eat them while driving.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

chonkie said:


> You could do what most of the Mexican workers on the job sites do here and have an electric hot plate or griddle and bring things to heat up. They usually have like a pot luck deal going on and many of them bring some good leftover stuff that their wives made and will all chill out and in a big group and eat. Then it's siesta time for a bit before getting back to work. There are also times when they don't bring stuff from home but will have one guy go to the store and buy supplies for something simple to make like tacos and they'll cook it there on the site. There's a Fiesta store not too far from one of the main areas I used to work in a lot and you could get a pound of marinated fajita meat for a good price that I would buy and put on their griddle and cook up and share.


I’ve seen that here too. It smells way too good. Some will put the food their wives made them on the dashboard or engine to heat it up. They’ll ask me “doesn’t your wife make you lunch from the dinner she cooked the night before?” And I have to let them know white women don’t cook nowadays.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

chonkie said:


> You could do what most of the Mexican workers on the job sites do here and have an electric hot plate or griddle and bring things to heat up. They usually have like a pot luck deal going on and many of them bring some good leftover stuff that their wives made and will all chill out and in a big group and eat. Then it's siesta time for a bit before getting back to work. There are also times when they don't bring stuff from home but will have one guy go to the store and buy supplies for something simple to make like tacos and they'll cook it there on the site. There's a Fiesta store not too far from one of the main areas I used to work in a lot and you could get a pound of marinated fajita meat for a good price that I would buy and put on their griddle and cook up and share.




Wow how much time for lunch?? 

The French in France go for lunch and siesta and come back only at 3 pm to finish at 6-7 and have dinner at 8-9pm. Those are horribly longs days.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Some days I'm overloaded with those mystery leaks I don't have time to eat or even take a break so I can fit all the appointments that were scheduled. Never worked so damn hard in my life. By the way haven't taken a break since I opened shop.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Tango said:


> Wow how much time for lunch??
> 
> The French in France go for lunch and siesta and come back only at 3 pm to finish at 6-7 and have dinner at 8-9pm. Those are horribly longs days.


It usually seems like that's what they end up doing as well. They usually offer food to me and i will eat quick and get right back to work. A lot of times i skip lunch or grab something quick and cheap if i'm near somewhere i can do that. I have an unhealthy love for the jalapeno & cheese hot dogs with mustard and onions from QuickTrip gas station.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I also really like the "Texas Spicy" hotdogs from the vendor outside the Home Depot or Lowes in our areas. That's what they are called on the menu and every vendor has them, they are an unnaturally red hot dog with a good spicy kick to them. Some mustard and grilled onions on them and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> I’m a creature of habit, 2 peanut butter and jelly sandwiches every day. I put way too much PB&J on them so their about 2” thick. I mostly eat them while driving.


2” thick!!??


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

chonkie said:


> .....jalapeno & cheese hot dogs with mustard and onions ......



How does your helper breathe in the van???? Lolz :vs_laugh:



On our honeymoon we got steak and my wife wouldn't let me have the horseradish dip because it would ruin our wedding night :surprise::biggrin:



.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> 2” thick!!??


Maybe a slight exaggeration but not much


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> ..white women don’t cook nowadays.


 Well that's racist....:devil3:
Just kidding, don't go calling up rush limbaugh!!



My wife cooks great, I get HOMEMADE pumpkin pie AND carrot cake on my bday. She cooks great, most of the white women I know do. Sounds like you need greener pastures mi amigo, a pasture where the cows actually produce :vs_laugh:


.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> How does your helper breathe in the van???? Lolz :vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My helper is my dog, and she's more like a supervisor. Her breath and farts are worse than mine so it hasn't been an issue so far for her.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Well that's racist....:devil3:
> Just kidding, don't go calling up rush limbaugh!!
> 
> 
> ...


Must be regional, not going to look for greener pastures. We’ve been together 30 years


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

chonkie said:


> I also really like the "Texas Spicy" hotdogs from the vendor outside the Home Depot or Lowes in our areas. That's what they are called on the menu and every vendor has them, they are an unnaturally red hot dog with a good spicy kick to them. Some mustard and grilled onions on them and I'm a happy camper.



Those are chorizo "sausages".


.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

About the only time I eat lunch is when the next customer can’t be home for an hour. With this Covid crap that doesn’t happen anymore. 

At best a hot dog covered in nacho cheese and piled high with jalapeños from the gas station or a egg salad sandwich from a local convenience store chain. But that’s rare too.

Sometimes I bring an apple or banana or a can of kippered snacks. But that’s only once in awhile.

ALWAYS a half frozen jug of ro water.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Every day for the past 3 years i pack 

1.) A hot genoa salami sandwich with 8 slices of meat with mustard.
2) 1 butter tart
3.) 1 chocolate chip bananna muffin
4) 1 granola bar
5) 5 bottles of water
6.) 1 can of canada dry gingeral.

I eat for survival not pleasure at work lol
I pack it all in idividial wraped baggies so i dont have to touch the food with dirty hands


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Must be regional, not going to look for greener pastures. We’ve been together 30 years



I wasn't being serious about looking, also, I thought you were single.


Being an eligible bachelor is fun when you're still "eligible". Doesn't take much of a gut and you're off the market :biggrin: Add in a broken tooth or two and every woman you meet assumes you're not single lolz




.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> Those are chorizo "sausages".
> 
> 
> .


Not chorizo, that's totally different. The texas spicy are like regular hotdogs but bigger and like radioactive red. They even stain the hot dog buns red. Good stuff though.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> ... a can of kippered snacks.......



I love kippered herrings but they make me quite "offensive". And that's saying a lot when you figure some days I might go in more than one sewage/effluent pump tank :vs_laugh:




.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> I wasn't being serious about looking, also, I thought you were single.
> 
> 
> Being an eligible bachelor is fun when you're still "eligible". Doesn't take much of a gut and you're off the market :biggrin: Add in a broken tooth or two and every woman you meet assumes you're not single lolz
> ...


I’ve never been a bachelor and would never want to be one. We started dating when we were 18 and we’re 48 now


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Lunch is the food I eat around 11am. 

In the morning I’ll bring, tea/water and some fruit in the am. To get going..

Then lunch comes..
Which is the best part of the day.

Sometimes I’ll buy it, 
sometimes I bring leftovers or make my lunch. 

Either way it’s All good.


On the other hand, they say if you want to know the best places in your City/Area to eat out, (not that eating out), 
ask your fav tradesman.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Those are chorizo "sausages".
> 
> 
> .


Here the chorizo is a soft style sausage and mixed in with scrambled eggs for a killer breakfast burrito


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Back when I worked delivering electrical parts (first job I found when I moved to Michigan) I had, and still have, but don’t use, I had a mini cooler/heater that would plug into the cigarette lighter. From fridge to lunchtime if I had a hot meal it would be warm enough to eat. I think I paid $35-45 in 03. 

Only problem for us is it’ll probably drain the battery if you’re on on job site all day....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Here the chorizo is a soft style sausage and mixed in with scrambled eggs for a killer breakfast burrito


Family favorite for weekend breakfast!


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Got alot of thanksgiving left overs, fridge full of turkey, stuffing an gravy !!


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

canuck92 said:


> Got alot of thanksgiving left overs, fridge full of turkey, stuffing an gravy !!



Pffffff...

Canucks


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Back when I worked delivering electrical parts (first job I found when I moved to Michigan) I had, and still have, but don’t use, I had a mini cooler/heater that would plug into the cigarette lighter. From fridge to lunchtime if I had a hot meal it would be warm enough to eat. I think I paid $35-45 in 03.
> 
> Only problem for us is it’ll probably drain the battery if you’re on on job site all day....



Get a porcelain lamp holder, an incandescent bulb, and a metal/fireproof box and you can make your own easy bake oven. Might be a good idea to insulate it with a piece of rockwool or fiberglass.



If it cooks too much/fast you can put lower wattage bulb in or up the wattage if you want too. A 100w incandescent makes 100 watts of heat.





.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Get a porcelain lamp holder, an incandescent bulb, and a metal/fireproof box and you can make your own easy bake oven. Might be a good idea to insulate it with a piece of rockwool or fiberglass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We had those on some jobsites until they were banned as a fire hazard or a risk of bacteria food left in too long.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Nazareth said:


> What is your go-to approach for lunch other than eating out?
> 
> I want hot food for lunch, but I don't want to break the bank eating out every day. What solutions have worked for you?


learn to fukin cook for yourself.............I have been cooking for myself since I was a teenager, mom also cooked when I was around to eat, otherwise I was on my own..
geez after reading through this thread, you all better hope you have females around or you will die of starvation or kill yourselves eating schit food... :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

The Latinos in my area usually bring a microwave to work.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Years ago this topic came up. I posted a picture of a full size gas stove sitting in the back of my cube. It was a joke as I was replacing my stove in my house, but I could easily do it.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> learn to fukin cook for yourself.............I have been cooking for myself since I was a teenager, mom also cooked when I was around to eat, otherwise I was on my own..
> geez after reading through this thread, you all better hope you have females around or you will die of starvation or kill yourselves eating schit food... :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


I cook on the weekends with my GF, time is too short during the week, now got to get going before it gets dark!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> learn to fukin cook for yourself.............I have been cooking for myself since I was a teenager, mom also cooked when I was around to eat, otherwise I was on my own..
> geez after reading through this thread, you all better hope you have females around or you will die of starvation or kill yourselves eating schit food... :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


I was just telling him he needs to learn how to cook while we were fly fishing in Idaho this summer. His mom is an incredible cook but he didn’t spend enough time helping and learning.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

2 pickled eggs for breakfast.. Sometimes lunch sometimes not... Eating lunch makes me sleepy and lazy


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I usually bring finger food like cheese and crackers, maybe pieces of salami, and eat while on the road between calls. I would rather work through lunch and get out earlier than extend the day by a half hour. On the rare case where something needs to be kept cold during really hot weather I'll freeze a water bottle to use as an ice pack and have it as a backup once it thaws. A frozen piece of grilled chicken breast stays good and is thawed enough to eat by lunch. I can't eat a big lunch without feeling lazy either, and I really try not to eat fast food any more than I have to.
I even eat my breakfast on the way to work, usually a bagel. I hate taking time to do things that I can do while sitting in the driver's seat, making the most efficient use of my time.

What gets me about lunch is when I'm docked for it whether I take it or not. The last place I worked they would do that, and in 14 months I can count on one hand the times I actually stopped and took a half hour without working or driving. Despite that I'd get questioned if I ran an errand or something in lieu of taking my lunch, yet they never mentioned the last 100 days where I worked right through it!

Then there are the jobs where you work with other guys and they want to extend lunch to 45 minutes because no one is looking. You try to go along just to get along, but if I sit for that long I don't want to get back up. You have to juggle between being the goody two shoes who doesn't fit in by being the only one to get back to work, but still keep your reputation, integrity and work ethic if the boss shows up.
Then there was the job where I would have to be the one to pull the boss out of the bar after lunch so we wouldn't be working till 7PM. Good times. 

I like working by myself, getting cookies from little old ladies and fighting off the occasional a hole customer. Sometimes it's easier fighting the enemy from outside rather than the one within our own ranks.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I rarely eat lunch, and I will normally be home by 3 if I dont eat lunch..... I dont like shelling our 12 dollars for food ..... It is just easier to wait and get the work done.... I dont need to flirt with the waitresses either or make small talk with them.....

I always carry a gallon of water with me.......

Also, long ago ---in a galaxy far, far away....when we had employees, I found it was a big waste of time to let them leave the big job we were on that day to go miles away to eat.... When we had a big job I always just paid for their lunch and I went to Wendys and bought a dozen burgers and fries and drinks for everyone and kept them on the job site and kept the flow going on the job..... I am pretty sure that I saved myself a few hundred dollars in overtime and the extra long hours to get the project completed that day---which was the goal......:biggrin::biggrin:

Please note........The absolute worst thing you can do is let your employees know that their is a free lunch at some supply house across town that day..... These morons will leave the construction site and drive 30 miles across town just to get some half cooked hamburgers and brockwurst dogs....because its FREE< FREE< FREE and then they come back to the job with upset stomachs cause they overate... :vs_laugh: 

I had one dumbass actually throw up when he got back to the job site..... and of course naturally all their balls are dragging for the rest of the day....:vs_mad::vs_mad:


----------



## Dontbitenails (Oct 16, 2020)

Wholesale house was having free lunch one day. They promoted it very heavily and kept telling me free ribeye sandwiches . I drove 30 minutes and when I got there they ran out of ribeyes right before Iarrived. Ate a crappy hotdog and chewed branch manager a new @$$&0/=. Never again, I will pay for my lunch.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Dontbitenails said:


> Wholesale house was having free lunch one day. They promoted it very heavily and kept telling me free ribeye sandwiches . I drove 30 minutes and when I got there they ran out of ribeyes right before Iarrived. Ate a crappy hotdog and chewed branch manager a new @$$&0/=. Never again, I will pay for my lunch.


there aint nothing for free in life..its gona cost you one way or another...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I always carry a gallon of water with me.......


Same here. I put a jug in the freezer every night, the season dictates the amount of water to freeze and fill it with RO in the morning.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Speaking of lunch, I have a bunch of old lady customers who absolutely love me and consider me a son. They always say, “I’m going to make you lunch!” and rattle what they have in the fridge and what they can make me. I come from an Italian family and refusing food or drink is an insult, so “I just eat.” Or “I’m meeting my wife for lunch.”


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Speaking of lunch, I have a bunch of old lady customers who absolutely love me and consider me a son. They always say, “I’m going to make you lunch!” and rattle what they have in the fridge and what they can make me. I come from an Italian family and refusing food or drink is an insult, so “I just eat.” Or “I’m meeting my wife for lunch.”



This past week, I showed up to apple cider donuts being fried, banana bread coming out of the oven, and this morning a plate of apple cider muffins.


I've been given cookies and jam, vaccum packed steak and venison, apples, brownies and milk, and the most pathetic looking flat choclate chip cookies baked by a butch housewife wearing all denim and listening to rush limbaugh, those cookies tasted as good as they looked bad lolz.




.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> This past week, I showed up to apple cider donuts being fried, banana bread coming out of the oven, and this morning a plate of apple cider muffins.
> 
> 
> I've been given cookies and jam, vaccum packed steak and venison, apples, brownies and milk, and the most pathetic looking flat choclate chip cookies baked by a butch housewife wearing all denim and listening to rush limbaugh, those cookies tasted as good as they looked bad lolz.
> ...


Lol! I do take food to go! Last week I installed a dishwasher for a customer and got a jar of homemade apple sauce. I don’t dare eat it during the week. Fiber messes me up getting older. Same with my wife.

Bet you loved listening to El Rushbo! I haven’t listened in probably 
a decade!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> This past week, I showed up to apple cider donuts being fried, banana bread coming out of the oven, and this morning a plate of apple cider muffins.
> 
> 
> I've been given cookies and jam, vaccum packed steak and venison, apples, brownies and milk, and the most pathetic looking flat choclate chip cookies baked by a butch housewife wearing all denim and listening to rush limbaugh, those cookies tasted as good as they looked bad lolz.
> ...


The only things I'm ever offered is water, coffee, soda, once or twice a beer. Maybe I've been offered a meal but I didn't really pay attention. The answer is always no thanks. For the amount I charge I feel it would not be professional.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> The only things I'm ever offered is water, coffee, soda, once or twice a beer. Maybe I've been offered a meal but I didn't really pay attention. The answer is always no thanks. For the amount I charge I feel it would not be professional.


Weed and shine. Nope.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> The only things I'm ever offered is water, coffee, soda, once or twice a beer. Maybe I've been offered a meal but I didn't really pay attention. The answer is always no thanks. For the amount I charge I feel it would not be professional.


I was taught to always accept whatever food or drinks they offer, alcohol excluded. Customers want to accommodate a guest in their house and by saying no is negative. It makes them feel good that you’re enjoying what they offer. 

Whenever they offer me a beer I always say no thanks, you don’t want someone drinking while they’re working on your plumbing or gas.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Debo22 said:


> Must be regional, not going to look for greener pastures. We’ve been together 30 years


Same here, been married 29 years. Shes a great cook but has slowed down the past few years. Might cook once or twice a week. I figured it was a Canadian thing?Ha. It was a sore subject for a short time but i let it go. Im trying to cook once in awile but just dont have the knack. Raised by a Cuban mom who did everything, my siblings and i are sorley lacking in that department.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> The only things I'm ever offered is water, coffee, soda, once or twice a beer. Maybe I've been offered a meal but I didn't really pay attention. The answer is always no thanks. For the amount I charge I feel it would not be professional.





I almost always turn it down while I am working. If I'm sweating my balls off and they hand me a drink I will though. I agree that it's unproffesional to stop for a cookie break lolz. It would be rude though to turn down some cookies they want me to take for the road. I don't drink so I never accept alcohol though I am very frequently offered beer, must be my gut :vs_laugh:





.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Lol! I do take food to go! Last week I installed a dishwasher for a customer and got a jar of homemade apple sauce. I don’t dare eat it during the week. Fiber messes me up getting older. :surprise: Same with my wife.
> 
> Bet you loved listening to El Rushbo! I haven’t listened in probably
> a decade!


geez arent you in your 40s? that aint old..if you got problems now, stock up on depends , your gona need em soon... :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

89plumbum said:


> Same here, been married 29 years. Shes a great cook but has slowed down the past few years. Might cook once or twice a week. I figured it was a Canadian thing?Ha. It was a sore subject for a short time but i let it go. Im trying to cook once in awile but just dont have the knack. Raised by a Cuban mom who did everything, my siblings and i are sorley lacking in that department.


its never too late to learn to cook and you will be better off for it...and its fun and rewarding...now you dont fall into this cataglory..but pussy loves to see a guy cook them a home made dinner...and they respond well to that... :devil3: :devil3: :devil3:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> The only things I'm ever offered is water, coffee, soda, once or twice a beer. Maybe I've been offered a meal but I didn't really pay attention. The answer is always no thanks. For the amount I charge I feel it would not be professional.


that is where you are wrong...you need to think repeat customer....people want good plumbing work, but even more important is people want to connect with the person working in their house, they want to feel comfortable with you..and it also helps if any issues arise that they trust you more than if your just cold and only business type of person...
you work for yourself, so if you take 20 minutes to smooze the person by taking some food and drink, DONT charge for that time, look at it as an investment in selling the personal side of your business for repeat business and to have that customer spread the word to friends that your a nice guy and a good plumber..people love that kind of stuff...
typical example is a doctors bedside manor, he might be the best in his field, but if he comes over like a stuck up prick when he talks to a patient, the patient is going to think this guy is an azzhole and im not going to see him again, ill find another doctor with a personality to feel comfortable with him...even though the azzhole is the better doctor..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Problem with accepting home cooked food from a customer is if you don’t like their food, then you’re an azzhole. There are some dishes that my wife’s family make for reunion and holiday gatherings that I just can’t stand, but they all love. Another excuse I use is my GERD surgery, which a legit excuse. I can sit down at the table with a perfectly cooked ribeye, have a few bites and can’t physically eat anymore.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> that is where you are wrong...you need to think repeat customer....people want good plumbing work, but even more important is people want to connect with the person working in their house, they want to feel comfortable with you..and it also helps if any issues arise that they trust you more than if your just cold and only business type of person...
> you work for yourself, so if you take 20 minutes to smooze the person by taking some food and drink, DONT charge for that time, look at it as an investment in selling the personal side of your business for repeat business and to have that customer spread the word to friends that your a nice guy and a good plumber..people love that kind of stuff...
> typical example is a doctors bedside manor, he might be the best in his field, but if he comes over like a stuck up prick when he talks to a patient, the patient is going to think this guy is an azzhole and im not going to see him again, ill find another doctor with a personality to feel comfortable with him...even though the azzhole is the better doctor..



I always talk to the customers and depending how they act try to get a know a little about them... I've got people from all walks of life... Even one customer who owned a crane company I got his card... My boss was talking about needing a lift for this job I said.. Hold on I got the guy you need to talk to... He said you line it up so I did... I called the guy explained who I was he remember end me told him we needed a small crane to get these really heavy storage boilers off the roof of a school.. And he's like yup give me time and day I'll get you an operator and a lift...


It all worked out... Different trades people... People who specialize in marketing... Even the people at the plumbing supply house call and ask for me when their stuff is all plugged up... They like me... Even if you charge more if they like you.. Your going to get the job....


All the newer guys go holy look at all the cleaning supplies you have... I said your only as good as the mess you leave


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Venomthirst said:


> I always talk to the customers and depending how they act try to get a know a little about them... I've got people from all walks of life... Even one customer who owned a crane company I got his card... My boss was talking about needing a lift for this job I said.. Hold on I got the guy you need to talk to... He said you line it up so I did... I called the guy explained who I was he remember end me told him we needed a small crane to get these really heavy storage boilers off the roof of a school.. And he's like yup give me time and day I'll get you an operator and a lift...
> 
> 
> It all worked out... Different trades people... People who specialize in marketing... Even the people at the plumbing supply house call and ask for me when their stuff is all plugged up... They like me... Even if you charge more if they like you.. Your going to get the job....
> ...


thats called networking..a MUST if your going to survive in business..you just have to network with the right people and getting to know them is the only way...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Damn this was some gooooood stuff today!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> I’m a creature of habit, 2 peanut butter and jelly sandwiches every day. I put way too much PB&J on them so their about 2” thick. I mostly eat them while driving.


Gag a maggot lololololo


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> Gag a maggot lololololo



Gag a maggot is shtrns nickname! Lord knows he couldn't gag a woman with that tiny thing!


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I like PB&J too but now that I have TYPE 2 DIABETES I can't have jelly anymore crying


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Gag a maggot is shtrns nickname! Lord knows he couldn't gag a woman with that tiny thing!


my nick name is gooy duck..( google it)...and your wife got a mouthful.....................


----------



## VictorPlumber (Feb 26, 2019)

I usually don't go to restaurants when working - don't want to spend extra time driving.
I bring beef stew or similar food in thermos in cooler. Bottled water. Always have bananas for snack - can eat even if your hands dirty.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

VictorPlumber said:


> I usually don't go to restaurants when working - don't want to spend extra time driving.
> I bring beef stew or similar food in thermos in cooler. Bottled water. Always have bananas for snack - can eat even if your hands dirty.


Yuck,you guys are starving yourselves


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Mmmm ...


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

I’m usually doing large commercial jobs and I’m going to the same job site for weeks, sometimes even months at a time. I actually have a small microwave oven that I keep at the job site. Sometimes in the summer I bring my Weber-Q grill in on Friday’s and we do burgers and dogs, steaks or sausage subs with grilled onions and peppers.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Plumbus said:


> The Latinos in my area usually bring a microwave to work.


my buddy works new con-high rise, he was saying the new thing that all the guys have is mini crock pot, they plug-in in the am, and whatever slop they’re eating is ready by lunch.
Most of them just dump something out of a can into the CP.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

One difference between newcon guys and service guys. Newcon has microwaves, service guys have heater vents and any place we drive by


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Logtec said:


> my buddy works new con-high rise, he was saying the new thing that all the guys have is mini crock pot, they plug-in in the am, and whatever slop they’re eating is ready by lunch.
> Most of them just dump something out of a can into the CP.


I think you are referring to the small Instant Pot. Pretty versatile machine.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Logtec said:


> my buddy works new con-high rise, he was saying the new thing that all the guys have is mini crock pot, they plug-in in the am, and whatever slop they’re eating is ready by lunch.
> Most of them just dump something out of a can into the CP.


Here’s a recipe


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> Here’s a recipe



I looked at a few of his stew vids. Nope. The flavors would be all wrong and doesn't sear/caramelize the meats first. I'll stick with chef boy dee! haha!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> I looked at a few of his stew vids. Nope. The flavors would be all wrong and doesn't sear/caramelize the meats first. I'll stick with chef boy dee! haha!


He used to do some great looking steak videos but now it’s the weird looking concoctions in the crockpot. He must be on some sort of health kick.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> He used to do some great looking steak videos but now it’s the weird looking concoctions in the crockpot. He must be on some sort of health kick.



He was on an intensive keto diet some time back, he lost a whole bunch of weight. I haven't really watched his vids this past year. I bet he does stews so he has something to eat all week without the need of cooking every day. A good idea but I'd choose other recipes.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

Debo22 said:


> Here’s a recipe


Hahaha. This guy is local to where I am I watch his videos all the time. The way he talks to his dog cracks me up every time! My apprentice and I quote him often at work.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

chonkie said:


> Mmmm ...
> View attachment 127267


Baby poop???


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

sparky said:


> Baby poop???


Spicy baby poop


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

I’ve used an insulated thermos before. Works great


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

chonkie said:


> You could do what most of the Mexican workers on the job sites do here and have an electric hot plate or griddle and bring things to heat up. They usually have like a pot luck deal going on and many of them bring some good leftover stuff that their wives made and will all chill out and in a big group and eat. Then it's siesta time for a bit before getting back to work. There are also times when they don't bring stuff from home but will have one guy go to the store and buy supplies for something simple to make like tacos and they'll cook it there on the site. There's a Fiesta store not too far from one of the main areas I used to work in a lot and you could get a pound of marinated fajita meat for a good price that I would buy and put on their griddle and cook up and share.


I just bought a hot plate off Amazon for 20$


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I like PB&J too but now that I have TYPE 2 DIABETES I can't have jelly anymore crying


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I like PB&J too but now that I have TYPE 2 DIABETES I can't have jelly anymore crying


Peanut butter and banana. If the banana is ripe you can just fondleit while it's still in the peel, open the tip and let it schmoo on your bread. Or if it's stiff just slice it.

Try it with crunchy PB if you still have your teeth in good shape.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

chonkie said:


> Spicy baby poop


Lolololololo


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Peanut butter and banana. If the banana is ripe you can just fondleit while it's still in the peel, open the tip and let it schmoo on your bread. Or if it's stiff just slice it.
> 
> Try it with crunchy PB if you still have your teeth in good shape.


rip bananas are a no no for diabetics....but they sure as hell make sugar free jelly....





Amazon.com : Sugar Free Seedless Strawberry Jam, 12.75 Oz : Sardines Seafood : Grocery & Gourmet Food


Amazon.com : Sugar Free Seedless Strawberry Jam, 12.75 Oz : Sardines Seafood : Grocery & Gourmet Food



www.amazon.com


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I always liked peanut butter and honey! The trick is to make it the night before. The honey interacts with the bread creating a different texture.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Peanut butter and banana. If the banana is ripe you can just fondleit while it's still in the peel, open the tip and let it schmoo on your bread. Or if it's stiff just slice it.
> 
> Try it with crunchy PB if you still have your teeth in good shape.


I got something you can fondleit with and youll get some creamy delight...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

This bromance is getting real!


----------

